# Gladsax Wie führen?



## SteveNord (16. März 2004)

Hi leute,

habe mir endlich mal Gladsax Küstenwobbler zugelegt und nun habe ich mal ne Frage an alle, die erfahrung mit diesem Köder haben, wie führt man diese Teile am besten?

Was für erfahrungen habt Ihr mit dem Gladsax gemacht?

Danke Euch für Eure Antworten, will nämlich morgen wieder hart an die Küste und Die Küwos ein wenig baden!

MFG Stephan


----------



## Ace (16. März 2004)

Moin Stephan

Mein Lieblingswobbler, am besten bei schöner Seitenströmung ganz langsam schräg dem Strom entgegen...schwänzelt dann so schön und immer leicht mit der Nase nach oben.
lässt sich nahezu hängerfrei führen.
Den einen oder anderen Absacker solltest du auch machen.
Allgemein haben Wobbler den Vorteil das sie sich viel langsamer führen lassen.


----------



## petipet (16. März 2004)

@SteveNord,

ich bin auch gespannt auf die Antworten der Boardies. Bin selbst MeFo-Fischer-Neuling. Der Gladsax als Köder geistert ja als Top durch die Postings. Und das wird ja nicht zu unrecht so seien.
Also, bin selbst gespannt, da ich Ende April 04 drei Wochen auf Fehmarn sein werde.

Gruß...petipet



#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## seatrout61 (16. März 2004)

Moin Stephan,

bis vor kurzem lagen die gladsax ziemlich ungefischt in meiner box, da ich kein vertrauen zu wobblern allgemein hatte. bis mein kumpel, ein bekennender gladsax-fan und ich innerhalb von 30 min fünf bisse auf gladsax in gelb- und rot-schwarz bekamen, obwohl wir vorher alle möglichen köder erfolglos durchs wasser zogen. hab jetzt nachgekauft und fische und fange jetzt öfter damit. fliegen superweit, lassen sich langsam führen, man kann bei gleicher führung wie blinker schwerer fischen, da sie höher laufen.

Jürgen


----------



## SteveNord (16. März 2004)

@ Ace,

also führst du den Gladsax ziemlich langsam und mit gleichmässigem Zug und machst ab und zu mal ne Pause?

Hab ich das richtig interpretiert?

@ Petipet

Hi Peti,

ja, habe auch schon viel von den Gladsax dingern gehört, aber noch nie gefischt aber um diesem Köder kommt man wohl einfach nicht drum rum! Binn auch sehr gespannt auf die Antworten!

MFG Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (16. März 2004)

Öfter mal nach links oder rechts ausbrechen lassen!
Einfach zwischendurch mal eine schnelle (und wenn ich sage Schnell dann meine ich schnell) Oberkörperdrehung in die entsprechende Richtung. 

Das lockert auch den verspannten Rücken


----------



## petipet (16. März 2004)

Hallo Stephan#h ,

bei meinen Urlauben 2003 auf Fehmarn (14 Tage Mai/ 14 Tage September) fing ich auf Gladsax vor allem in der Nacht jede Menge Hornis. Das stellte für mich alles auf den Kopf, was ich aus meiner DK Erfahrung wußte. In rabenschwarzer Nacht bissen Hornis wie wild auf Gladsax. (Ködergewicht 25/28 Gramm - Farbe Rot bis schwarz) Bisher glaubte ich, dass der Hornhecht ein Tagräuber ist, wurde aber eines besseren belehrt. Es war ja ein schönes Fischen, aber im kommenden Urlaub soll der Knoten platzen, na klar, ich wünsche mir eine blitzblanke Meerforelle.

Gruß...petipet#h


----------



## Ace (16. März 2004)

@Steve Nord

Jo eigentlich schon...nach der Pause kann es auch kurzzeitig mal etwas zackiger losgehen aber im allgemeinen fische ich den eher in Zeitlupe.

Ganz besonders mag ich solche Momente wie unten auf dem kleinen Picasso von mir.
In richtig schöner Strömung kann man ihn "fast" auf der Stelle halten oder in kleinen Sprüngen nach vorn schiessen lassen. Das mag Gevatter Dorsch auch sehr. Oft kommt der Biss direkt wenn man wieder zu einem kleinen Hüpfer ansetzt.
Ich habe mit dieser Technik besonders im Dunkeln sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## SteveNord (16. März 2004)

Hey peti,

das mit der silberblanken wird schon klappen! Bin auch immer zur Hornhechtzeit mal auf Fehmarn hab auch schon beim Horniangeln ne 45 Mefo landen können.

Geh mal in Thread Meerforellen und Bellybootangeln/Wer sich bildet fängt , da siehste meine Mefo die ich letzten Sonntag landen konnte!

MFG Stephan


----------



## SteveNord (16. März 2004)

@ Ace,

Danke für die tolle Zeichnung, hättest maler werden sollen! ;-)

Ja, verstehe schon also ca zu 70% Normal führen (langsam) und 30% für Improvisation!

Also wer fischet der merkt wie der köder läuft und in der Führung ist alles möglich! Naja, man findet schon seinen Rhytmus, denk ich!

MFG Stephan


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. März 2004)

ich hätte nochmal eine andere frage : gibts n onlinshop wo man die gladsax günstig bekommt ?
bei unserem händler hier gibts die nicht :c


----------



## SteveNord (16. März 2004)

hi jan,

schau mal hier nach:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4505

http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/os/catalog/index.php?cPath=70_97

http://www.thomaskubiak.de/

http://shop.anglerbedarf-leipzig.de/php/meeres_spinnfischen.php

http://www.artur-speer-akademie.de/...e/projekte/Projekt Angeln/Shop/group_007.html


MFG Stephan


----------



## petipet (17. März 2004)

@DANKE SteveNord, Ace#h 

ja, das mit der Strömung hab ich noch nicht so bedacht. Obwohl es logisch ist. Ein Beispiel. Zweimal fische ich die Nacht durch an der Belitz-Werft. (Zwei Brandungsruten - 2 Wattis pro Haken) Ich hatte ein seltenes Glück - kein Gras treibt einen zur Verfweifelung - die Strömungsverhältnisse im Sund waren praktisch eingeschlafen. Ich fing gut. Und dass an zwei nachfolgenden Tagen.
Marienleuchte, alle Zeichen stehen gut fürs Brandungsangeln, Wind 6/7 Bft. stramm aus NN/W. Eine tolle Brandung. Aber ich habe alle Hände voll damit zu tun, meine Schnur von den Koffern Gras zu befreien. 150 Meter neben mir - südlich - , Richtung Presen, zieht einer nach und nach Platte in Pfannengrößen an Land. Und der strengt sich nicht an, mit Gewaltwürfen. Wo er angelt, sind die Strömungsverhältnisse ganz anders. Praktisch in Steinwurfweite von mir, zeigen die Wellenkämme keine weißen Zähnchen.
Das ist ein Gedankenanstoss für mich. Auf so einem kleinen Küstenabschnitt, ändern sich die Verhältnisse schnell und unberechenbar. Leopardengrund, Riff`s, Seegrasfelder... Wobbler, Fliegen, Blinker... die Königin des Salzwassers lässt sich schlecht ausrechen.  Das macht für mich den Reiz aus.

Gruß, an alle Verrückten...petipet#h


----------



## Ossipeter (17. März 2004)

Respekt, so läufts, Gedanken machen über Ursachen und Wirkungen.


----------



## petipet (17. März 2004)

Hallo Ossipeter,

ich freue mich, dass du dir ähnliche Gedanken über die Natur machst. Ich finde: Toll, auf diesem Planeten zu leben. Und ich freue mich, im AB gleichgesinnte zu finden, die eine untermassige Rotfeder genauso respektvoll behandeln, wie einen 100 pfündigen Wels. 

Gruß...petipet :m #h


----------



## Jungmefoangler (17. März 2004)

thx steve 
werde ich mir gleich mal n paar zulegen 
übernächstes wochenende gehts los :k


----------



## Kröte (17. März 2004)

wo wir gerade beim thema sind - noch eine frage von einem weiteren neuling: in welche tiefe fischt ihr auf Mefos ?  
nach dem wurf erst auf den grund sinken lassen oder sofort bügel zu und mit dem blinkern / wobbeln beginnen ?


----------



## Truttafriend (17. März 2004)

ich fische immer im oberen drittel des Wassers. Meerforellen haben ein sehr eingeschränktes Gesichtsfeld. Sprich sie können sehr gut nach oben sehen, aber sehr schlecht nach unten#h


----------



## Hov-Micha (17. März 2004)

Moin zusammen..

beim wobblern als auch beim blinkern denk ich die abwechslung bring es :q  :m 
mal´n kurzen stop, mal tempo hoch dann mal wieder langsamer, kurz rucken...alles kann fisch bringen!
welcher tobi oder hering schwimmt schon ein tempo?
vorallem bleibt man da konzentrierter als beim monotonen einkurbeln.
wem ist das noch nicht passiert:
300 würfe voller anspannung...ach sch.. es beißt nix und dann rumms und beim biss biste eingeschlafen :c :c 
und wie mario sagt "es entspannt den rücken"!!

@Kröte
kommt ja auch immer drauf an wie tief es da ist wo du fischt?
auch da zählt die abwechslung aber wenn die mefos sich an der oberfläche sehen lassen ist ja wohl alles klar oder?

@Ace
mit´m Gladsax rot/schwarz hab ich in der dämmerung auch gute erfahrungen auf dorsch gemacht...ruck..ruck..ruck.. :q :q 
wenn die unter land kommen scheppert´s so richtig aber oft nur so´ne stunde. reicht dann aber auch meißt!

@all
hab mir mal Gladsax-ROHLINGE besorgt!
die kannste nach bedarf einfärben und kosten nur 1/4  an $$

cu Micha


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. März 2004)

Die Abwechslung macht es.

Mal langsam mal schnell und dazwischen paar Stopps. Fischt Du ihn zu tief hast dann Muscheln und Gras dran. Sollte das Gebiet voll von Hängern sein, solltest mit großen Einzelhaken fischen.

Die Farbe ist relativ egal. Bei Sonnenschein und klarem Wasser eher dunkle Köder. Im Frühjahr auch grün, blau , braun wie die Futterfische im Wasser. Im Winter und bei trüben Wasser Schockfarben (weiß, gelb, neongrün) und auch sehr dunkle Farben.

Die Farbe des Gladsax fängt eher das Geld in der Geldbörse des Anglers und nicht die Fische. Der Mefo und dem Dorsch ist das egal!


----------



## Nordlicht (17. März 2004)

ähmm und welchen gladsax meint ihr überhaupt..wobbler...snap...tobs ??


----------



## Broder (17. März 2004)

Hi Nordlicht
Die meinen den Wobbler der so schlecht läuft aber so gut fängt
PS: habe selber damit noch nichts gefangen wahrscheinlich weil
ich nicht genügend vertrauen in das Ding habe da es so verführerisch
spielt-würde dem Teil auch versuchen Leben einzuhauchen aber das
soll man garnicht.


----------



## marioschreiber (17. März 2004)

@Nordlicht: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gibt es noch andere ?


----------



## Nordlicht (17. März 2004)

Den finde ich z.b. besser :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. März 2004)

Der Gladsax-Wobbler ist schon ein geiles Gerät! Die Wurfeigenschaften des 27 gr. Modells sind wohl unübertroffen. Mit wenigen Rucken kann man dem Teil auch Leben einhauchen, ansonsten wedelt er wirklich recht müde hin und her. Die Köderführung sollte schon abwechlungsreich gestaltet sein. Aber warum werden mit dem Gladax-Wobbler nur soviele Mefos gefangen???
Sicherlich zum einen, weil er wiklich gut ist, aber sicherlich auch, weil er von vielen Anglern sehr viel gefischt wird. Und die Warscheinlichkeit dann einen Fisch zu fangen ist doch recht hoch.
Bei mir rangiert er nach dem Hansen Flash jedenfalls auf Rang 2.
Andere Köder fische ich auch kaum.


----------



## SteveNord (22. März 2004)

Hey Leute,

danke für Eure interessanten Antworten, ich für meinen Teil werde meine Beziehung zum Gladsax am Donnerstag auf Fehmarn ein wenig vertiefen!

MFG Stephan


----------



## Mork vom Ork (23. März 2004)

Mein größte Mefo fing ich auch in Fehmarn mit Gladsax1

9pf 150gr 74cm

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## Loecki (23. März 2004)

Ja, die 74er mögen unwahrscheinlich gerne den Gladsax....
:q :q :q


----------



## Mork vom Ork (23. März 2004)

*AW: Gladsax Wie führen?*

Nicht nur die die anderen auch!
 #:


----------

